# Shoes for wide feet



## ryanp77 (Nov 29, 2017)

I just got a pair of five ten flats in the mail, I wear a 12 and bought a 12 they are long and tight not very wide. Anyone know of a good shoe thats a bit wider? Good brand that will last. 

thanks


----------



## rob214 (Apr 18, 2019)

the only shoe brand I've found to work for me is Giro, I wear the mega for my road bike and mtb . I wear 8.5 EEE these are still a bit snug but the only brand I've found so far that fits. hope this helps


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

ryanp77 said:


> I just got a pair of five ten flats in the mail, I wear a 12 and bought a 12 they are long and tight not very wide. Anyone know of a good shoe thats a bit wider? Good brand that will last.
> 
> thanks


I have had problems with finding flats shoes wide enough for a a long time. These Shimano's are the most comfortable I've found. NSMB.com - Shimano GR5 Flat Pedal Shoes Reviewed


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Bills (Jun 13, 2009)

I tried 5/10’s before and could not get a good fit either, but just got a pair of freeriders and they fit a lot better for my wide feet.

‘Also recently tried the Ride Concept Hellion but it was way too tight for me. They recommended the powerline model so I’m going to try and find some locally to try those on. Was really impressed with their customer service.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

Bills said:


> I tried 5/10's before


It's 5.10! Sorry it's a climbing grade they named the brand after 

I like wide toe boxes but don't have a wide foot. Every once and a while I send Altra footwear a message asking them to making cycling shoes. Maybe if everyone starts sending them messages they'll start doing it.

Shimano does make some wide shoes and reasonable toe boxes. Giro does as well but those are the only two options that I know of.


----------



## nebio (Jul 25, 2019)

Fajita Dave said:


> It's 5.10! Sorry it's a climbing grade they named the brand after
> 
> ....Every once and a while I send Altra footwear a message asking them to making cycling shoes. Maybe if everyone starts sending them messages they'll start doing it.. .


I like your idea & Sent Altra an email


----------



## Smiles for miles (Feb 26, 2021)

I've always had good luck with Shimano wide sizes.


----------



## benno_r (Apr 7, 2021)

I have crazy wide feet, and the only shoes that fit (I've tried 90% of everything out there), is the Shimano GR7.

Grip is excellent, though uppers aren't the nicest. Beggars can't be choosers though.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Pearl Izumi WRX Mids, they really roomy, so much so that I'm adding an aftermarket insole. Pricey, but really nice shows, lightweight, tough, decent sole traction, BOA, instep strap. They make a low also, it's pretty roomy, though the WRX seems roomier.


----------



## teK-- (Dec 3, 2011)

I have wide feet. The only Fiveten wide enough are the Impact/Impact Pro... they are too heavy for trail riding.

Shimano GR5 and GR7 have a very comfortable fit for my wide feet. The grip is OK but they fit like gloves.

I have since changed to Specialized 2FO Roost. The grip is phenomenal but I had to go up one size to get enough width.


----------



## mhoopes (May 8, 2007)

8EE here; 100% clipless, though. 
I’ve used Giro HV with ok results, but find that Scott shoes were more accommodating (currently using MTB Vertec BOA). Having to use a shoehorn, as I want to leave the Velcro closure alone.


----------

